# aufklappen einer Selectbox verhindern



## cham (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

kann man das aufklappen einer Selectbox verhindern? Also Sie soll schon noch aktiv sein (nicht disabled). Ich habe aber nur eine Auswahl und setze den Inhalt per JavaScript. 

Leider geht beim Klicken auf den Pfeil immer die Box mit der einen Option auf. Das würde ich gern unterbinden.

Zuklappen per JS wäre auch okay.


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Februar 2005)

Äh... kannst du mir mal den Sinn dahinter erklären? Eine Selectbox ist doch genau dazu da, aus verschiedenen Möglichkeiten auszuwählen. Wenn du das nicht willst, dann brauchst du ein anderes Element.


----------



## DigitalMarine (7. Februar 2005)

Warum willst Du dem Besucher eine Auswahlmöglichkeit bieten wo keine ist? Pack den Wert doch einfach in ein verstecktes Feld - auch das kannst Du mit JavaScript vorbelegen.
Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## cham (7. Februar 2005)

okay, das klingt natürlich ein wenig verworren, aber ich will einen JavaScript Kalender einbinden und zum aktivieren eben gern die selectbox nutzen. Leider klappt aber auch bei einem Eintrag immer das "Fähnchen" mit den Options auf und geht auch nicht mehr zu ohne extra Click.


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Februar 2005)

Wie gesagt: Wenn du keine Optionen zur Verfügung stellst, verwende ein anderes Element. Ausserdem werd ich aus deiner Beschreibung nicht wirklich schlau, ein Link wäre sehr hlifreich!


----------



## cham (7. Februar 2005)

eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich will die Auswahlliste nur, damit ich ein einheitliches Design in jedem Browser habe. Der Klick auf den Pfeil soll nichts weiter machen als ein JavaScript aktivieren, welches dann wieder Daten in diese eine Option reinschreibt. Link gibts leider noch nicht.


----------

